# Pony schooling



## Gemmaadams (29 April 2014)

Hi 
Can anyone recommend anywhere to take my daughters section a gelding for schooling, in the south west area please. he is the sweetest little chap but I don't have the facility's and I feel to tall on him at 5'9. 

Many thanks 
Gemma


----------



## TangoCurly (29 April 2014)

I'd recommend Mike and Tori at Aylmore Classical Dressage - http://www.aylmoreclassicaldressage.co.uk/.  Tori is the right weight and height to school a small pony and is brilliant at schooling as well as ground work.


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (30 April 2014)

Rea Lerwill at Goatlake Farm, just west of Exeter, she has a good reputation and is lightweight.


----------



## zaminda (30 April 2014)

Whereabouts are you? I am based Wiltshire/somerset borders and specialise in ponies!!


----------



## Gemmaadams (1 May 2014)

hi 
I am in bridgwater but right by the motorway don't mind traveling could you send me some more information on the services you offer please.


----------



## Shazzababs (1 May 2014)

Hi zaminda, can you PM me your details too please.  

I have a 11-12hh pony which I will need to back this time next year (she's only 3 now), and I'm also far to heavy to get on.

Thanks


----------



## zaminda (1 May 2014)

Have messaged you both!


----------



## hippomaniac (5 May 2014)

Bramley Equine nr Newton Abbot, very professional.


----------

